# Uinta Hike



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

After looking in to a couple lakes in the Uintas, I finally made it to one of them. I was pretty surprised with how big the brookies were. It was a pretty hike in to this little lake, and I will definitely be back. All caught on marabou jigs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice lookin fish!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fun lookin' fish, Jackalope. Way to smack 'em with the maribou.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Fun lookin' fish, Jackalope. Way to smack 'em with the maribou.


Thanks, the marabou has been treating me well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good find. A couple of those fish look like they have potential.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Good find. A couple of those fish look like they have potential.


I think so, i'm pretty sure there are some bigger ones in there. I can't wait to get back there again.

As you know having a hunch pay off sure feels good.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Absolutely!


----------

